# Peptides and weekends off Pscarb pls



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

How recommended is it to take weekends off peptides to give ur puturity gland a break ?

And how many of you just run it 7 days a week ?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have tried it both ways and found no reason to take a break......


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i never take breaks either mate.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

What pep n doses do you run ppl


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I do when im running higher doses 5 times a day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stone14 said:


> What pep n doses do you run ppl


50mcg of GHRP-2/100mcg Mod GRF 1-29 am and Pre-wo

100mcg of Ipamerolin/Mod GRF 1-29 before bed


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> 50mcg of GHRP-2/100mcg Mod GRF 1-29 am and Pre-wo
> 
> 100mcg of Ipamerolin/Mod GRF 1-29 before bed


Why do you run the G2/Mod using that split and not 100/100?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Why do you run the G2/Mod using that split and not 100/100?


Because I use clinical grade peptides and 100mcg is to much for me........


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Because I use clinical grade peptides and 100mcg is to much for me........


Interesting, can I ask what it is you find too much?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Cr3do said:


> Hi Paul, where do you get your clinical grade peptides? Please delete if this is not allowed to ask about peptides for research :whistling:


Southern Research Company I believe

http://southernresearchco.com/


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Interesting, can I ask what it is you find too much?


The GHRP-2 hence why it is 50mcg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cr3do said:


> Hi Paul, where do you get your clinical grade peptides? Please delete if this is not allowed to ask about peptides for research :whistling:


I used to et them from a source on Dats board called Tom but now southern research as Tom has stopped supply.....


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> The GHRP-2 hence why it is 50mcg


I got that! I meant is there a certain side effect over 50mcg you don't like?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been useing 100/100 for a wile now and feel fine


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I have tried it both ways and found no reason to take a break......


Thanks Paul and Ts23


----------

